# Help me in installing application in Linux through GUI.



## Minion (Jun 22, 2012)

Guys,
I am new to linux can somebody explain me how to install softwares in linux using GUI.One more doubt which Linux distro supports maximum no of commands after redhat Since it is commercial I can't use it does SUSE supports commands like redhat?  
I need to learn linux administration.and since  I have a old Athon Xp 2400+ pc with integrated VIA pro savage IGP which linux distro will run flawlessly on it? Will it run HD movies with software decoding alone?


----------



## kisame (Jun 22, 2012)

Minion said:


> Guys,
> I am new to linux can somebody explain me how to install softwares in linux using GUI.One more doubt which Linux distro supports maximum no of commands after redhat Since it is commercial I can't use it does SUSE supports commands like redhat?
> I need to learn linux administration.and since  I have a old Athon Xp 2400+ pc with integrated VIA pro savage IGP which linux distro will run flawlessly on it? Will it run HD movies with software decoding alone?


Each distro has a package manager of its own.Ubuntu and Mint have synaptic,
opensuse has yast2,etc.Just google for the distro.

Each distro has linux kernel.So all support basic commands associated with kernel.
The more command line utilities u have installed,the more commands at your disposal.So a lightweight distro will have less commands as opposed a full distro.
Since you are referring to red hat,I would recommend to go with fedora or centOS.OpenSUSE is also a good choice.As for HD movies I think it should do fine though I could be wrong.


----------



## Minion (Jun 22, 2012)

kisame said:


> Each distro has a package manager of its own.Ubuntu and Mint have synaptic,
> opensuse has yast2,etc.Just google for the distro.



Thanks mate could you provide me some links how to install software in SUSE.I found open SUSE to be very user friendly.

Can somebody clear my doubt will i able to run HD movies on SUSE?If possible through which player?


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 22, 2012)

VLC. Plays almost everything.


----------



## kisame (Jun 22, 2012)

Minion said:


> Thanks mate could you provide me some links how to install software in SUSE.I found open SUSE to be very user friendly.
> Can somebody clear my doubt will i able to run HD movies on SUSE?If possible through which player?


YaST Software Management - openSUSE


----------



## Minion (Jun 22, 2012)

@papul1993,kisame thanks guys tommorow will try.


----------



## Anish (Jun 23, 2012)

@Minion:
If you want to learn using commands to install in openSUSE, you have the zypper utility. Google for zypper commands.
For example, to install vlc, you have to type

```
sudo zypper in vlc
```
Thats it


----------



## Minion (Jun 23, 2012)

when I install vlc through 1 click install 
it shows me error there are some conflict on transaction that must be solved manually
says nothing provides libpostproc.so.51()(64bit) needed by vlc-noX-1.1.13-4.2.x86_64
and provide me 2 options 
1)Donot install vlc-noX-1.1.13-4.2.x86_64
2)Break vlc-Nox by ignoring some of its dependencies

Now I am stuck with these errors while installing VLC on open Suse 11.2 Guys what does this error? how can i solve it?
any one....


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2012)

Minion said:


> when I install vlc through 1 click install
> it shows me error there are some conflict on transaction that must be solved manually
> says nothing provides libpostproc.so.51()(64bit) needed by vlc-noX-1.1.13-4.2.x86_64
> and provide me 2 options
> ...



can you post the exact error box


----------



## Anish (Jun 25, 2012)

Dude, did you try it this way?

```
sudo zypper ar *download.videolan.org/pub/vlc/SuSE/<openSUSEversion> VLC
sudo zypper mr -r VLC
sudo zypper in vlc
```


----------



## Minion (Jun 25, 2012)

Piyush said:


> can you post the exact error box



This is exact error i got.



Anish said:


> Dude, did you try it this way?
> 
> ```
> sudo zypper ar *download.videolan.org/pub/vlc/SuSE/<openSUSEversion> VLC
> ...



When installing vlc it is showing lot of depedency.


----------



## Anish (Jun 25, 2012)

^^^ Well can you share what desktop environment are you using?
and concerning the dependencies, just add the repository using the "sudo zypper ar" command (the first line of the above code) and then, open up yast->software manager-> in that, on the left side, select patterns and then your desktop, then in the search, type vlc, and vlc must be listed. now, tick the vlc and click accept. And this way, your dependencies will also be installed automatically 

Regards,
Anish


----------



## Minion (Jun 25, 2012)

Anish said:


> ^^^ Well can you share what desktop environment are you using?
> and concerning the dependencies, just add the repository using the "sudo zypper ar" command (the first line of the above code) and then, open up yast->software manager-> in that, on the left side, select patterns and then your desktop, then in the search, type vlc, and vlc must be listed. now, tick the vlc and click accept. And this way, your dependencies will also be installed automatically
> 
> Regards,
> Anish



Thanks anish followed your instructions but do i have to download around 600mb file only to install VLC.


----------



## Anish (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, may be your system lacks any useful compilers/lib-components/system-updates. What dependency does it shows?
BTW, what version of openSUSE are you using?


----------



## Minion (Jun 27, 2012)

I am using Open SUSE 11.2 and using it in virtualbox just to learn basics of linux.So i am going to reinstall this and see what options it is providing for 3rd party softwares.


----------



## Anish (Jun 27, 2012)

Minion said:


> I am using Open SUSE 11.2 and using it in virtualbox just to learn basics of linux.So i am going to reinstall this and see what options it is providing for 3rd party softwares.



May be because of this, vlc wants lots of dependencies. But if you have suse installed in hdd,  vlc installs smoothly. without large dependencies.


----------



## Minion (Jun 27, 2012)

UBUNTU 11.10 is much better and is easier to use So for time being I am keep both SUSE and Ubuntu in virtualbox.


----------



## Anish (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, everyone has different taste right? If you like ubuntu, better stick with it and get familiar with it more before moving to another distro. 
Good luck.


----------

